# Original Sweet-tooth, Bubblegum



## Biffdoggie (Jun 6, 2006)

I have been working with the original Sweet for some time now, a few years and people I know even longer, it is the original Sweet from Emory stock. It is a very hardy strain, puts up with adverse conditions rather well and not very sensitive to PH and nute changes. It likes to grow pretty tall and stretch a bit, even with plenty of light. It always needs to be topped as one big top bud will just bend the plant over, usually have to stake half to three-quarters of them up. relatively low odor during grow and always a decent yield, I've gotten from 1 oz. a plant up to 2 something on a usual 45-50 day hydro. Flavor is pretty good and potency is plenty for most folks.

Bubblegum, This is my first time with it and I don't know where the genetics came from. It really likes to keep going up during flowering and has a good 6 or 7" on the sweets. It is not flowering nearly as fast or as dense as the sweet but has an awesome smell of pink bubblegum. It seems like it is going to take longer than the others but should be real good on the flavor. During 2-3 weeks in flower they started yellowing more than I like to see so early and some added nitrogen (from the height increasing during flower I'm guessing) slowed it down. Will report on the final outcome of both.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jul 3, 2006)

Update.
The bubblegum had a great flavor and pretty high potency level, the buds however were airy and not 1/3rd as compact as the Sweet. The high comes on pretty strong but doesn't last for but 45 mins. to an hour. It has been phased out.


----------

